# Test Results: Basen Black 40A 3100mAh 18650, only a 10A battery



## Alex (16/2/16)

Basen Black 40A 3100mAh 18650 Bench Test Results...shame on you Basen, a 10A battery! (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 7 hours ago by Mooch315 [+1]

Bottom Line: In my opinion this is a 10A cell. Its appearance and performance are identical to the 10A LG MJ1. Its temperature rose to 104°C/219°F at only 15A! Testing was aborted after doing the first 15A discharges. To rate this battery at 40A is truly shameful behavior by Basen. Imren and Efest did the same thing with their high capacity cells.

Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ults-shame-on-you-basen-a-10a-battery.729476/

My Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Mooch-1636157550007158/

All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

18350 ratings and pulse performance data: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...nd-pulse-performance-data.7566/#comment-13387

18650 current ratings and safety grades: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ades-picking-a-safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447

26650 ratings and pulse performance data: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...afety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7554/

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...3ix/basen_black_40a_3100mah_18650_bench_test/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4 | Useful 2


----------



## blujeenz (16/2/16)

the mooch really dishes out the tossed salads & scrambled eggs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

the thing that bothers me so much about stuff like this, is that it is beyond unsafe to use at the rated performance - I mean what it says on the box. I think you would blow your hand off if you fired it at that high of an amperage. Freaking hate companies like this, that blatantly lie to people. I mean I can understand like a 10a shortfall, but this is like 30a scary.

Thanks again for the find.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

